# Need a swimming pool for the dog



## PLCSP (Jun 10, 2010)

Does anyone know where I can find a durable swimming pool for my dog? I've been to Walmart, Target, Lowe's, and a few more stores, but they only had inflatable pools. I am cautious about buying the standard plastic "kiddie pool" because I think he might chew it up. I might go to Tractor Supply next to see about livestock tubs that are made of metal or harder plastic. 
He loves to get wet, and he loves to turn his water bowl over when its 95 degrees outside, so I figure a small pool will be fun and give him something to drink.

This is my boy, he is about 8 months...


----------



## GROVEBEAUTY (Oct 23, 2008)

Have you tried a farm store like Tractor Supply or Atwoods?


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I had a hard time finding one but finally found them in walmarts garden area. When I couldn't find one I got one of those with the linner and planned to put "something" on the bottom to keep them from ripping it. There are more expensive types online if you can afford them. You could also go to a farm supply and get a water tub for livestock.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Check the garden sections of wal-mart and the various hardware stores (lowes, menards, etc). Sometimes they are in weird places.....our local Menards had them stacked in an offset corner in the lumber area inside. Wal-mart had them in the very back of the lawn/garden/patio section in the outdoor area.


----------



## Esmiralda33 (Mar 21, 2010)

If you can find one, an step2 brand pool is a nice size, has a drain, and is very durable hard plastic. My 5 dogs love theirs, and its still going strong after a few years. They are discontinued, but often show up on craigslist or at goodwill. I found mine after throwing out my fifth or sixth walmart pool lol.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

If you are worried that a regular plastic kiddie pool will not hold up to your dog's chewing, I would consider checking a feed store or tractor supply store. They sell very durable, hard rubber containers designed to water horses or feed livestock, and many of those are big enough for a dog to lay in and play in the water.


----------



## Sneath (Jun 13, 2010)

We got ours at Wal Mart out by the garden center


----------



## AliciaMaria (May 8, 2010)

Tex (husky) will do a nosedive into the kiddie pool if you let him..  Sammi will head straight for the canal instead... We always got ours from walmart garden dept, too!


----------



## Elliehanna (Mar 17, 2010)

I just have the smallest one from Wal-mart, the hard sided $10 one, and Goren LOVES it, he is not a chewer though so that might be a problem with your boy, I would stay away from dark colors and metal just because it would make it hotter, and the metal could burn the pup I think. I think for the 10 bucks I spent it was worth it, its still holding up and I have had it over a week, filled the entire time, go out there and he is wet half the time hehe


----------



## airjacobs (Aug 6, 2010)

I would consider checking a feed store or tractor supply store. They sell very durable, hard rubber containers designed to water horses or feed livestock, and many of those are big enough for a dog to lay in and play in the water.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Galvanized water trough from the feed store. You'll never have to buy another.


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

I'd go with airjacobs. the plastic ones from walmart are just too flimsy. I got one from the Tractor supply company 
Jelpy


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Toys R Us. Wal Mart stops restocking mid summer but Toys r Us has through the summer. Mine dig at the water and have punctured it before so I bought two and placed one under the other as a liner and it has lasted all summer.


----------



## Navah (Aug 10, 2010)

I bought mine from Toys R Us and it was on sale for $20.00. It is one of those plastic ones but it’s not flimsy by far. While they don’t chew it, which may be because it folds over so there is a good 3-4inch lip so there is nothing fun to chew on, but they scratch the crap out of it with their nails. I don’t have a pic but I have a video that vaguely show what my puppy does to this poor pool. Keep in mind, this is one of her milder crazy moments.

Not only is the pool crazy durable it also comes with a little water sprinkler that my dogs just love. The side, because it folds over is strong enough to hold my weight to sit on so I can play with the dogs. Over all I love this pool. I’m still surprised its lasted for a few months with the abuse it goes through under my dogs nails, jumping and even digging in it. 

You might want to turn your sound off since im laughing like a crazy woman here lol


----------



## Skye (Aug 9, 2010)

What about Costco? 

Actually that might be a little pricey though.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Oh those ears just crack me up!! We got our kiddie pool at Atwoods- I think it was about $9.00. If it doesn't last the summer, I figure it's cheap enough to replace every year. So far so good


----------



## VChurch (Jun 14, 2010)

I went on a "kiddie pool" search today and couldn't find the normal kiddie pool. I think I'll have to check Toys R Us tomorrow though. I want to have the dogs outside more but they get hot and want to come back inside....lol
Sobacca loves getting in water when he's hot and Minna -- well I think she just doesn't know how nice water is yet.


----------



## jmilez1 (Aug 19, 2010)

In our place, someone is selling swimming pool for dogs. The swimming pool is built for animals, specially four legged animals. You can drop me a message if you want to.


----------



## DogGone (Nov 28, 2009)

A while back I bought a plastic sandbox that was shaped like a turtle. It was far from chew proof, however it was more rigid and was more difficult for the dog to grasp than a conventional plastic kid or dog pool. It had a turtle shell cover that was handy to prevent dirt and leaves and bugs from getting into it when it wasn’t being used. It was small for a full-size German Shepherd; however it was enough to cool the dog down and to give a shampoo bath. It was really nice to reduce the smell of a skunk sprayed dog; as a small pool helped keep the chemicals relatively concentrated and reduced the amount of chemicals or tomato juice needed. Regrettably, it was a little bit expensive and for some bizarre reason my family through it out, now a replacement would be even more expensive.



So I’ve gotten a cheap one like Elliehanna posted. The thing I like about it is that it is cheap and it is light enough to toss in the back of a pickup truck and take to the dog park. If it gets tore up or thrown out it’s no big deal. However it might be a good idea not to let the dogs with that unsupervised as they might chew on it and eat it and cause and airway or abdominal obstruction.


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

I had a hard plastic kiddie pool for my last GSD and they do hold up. She chewed it dragged it across the yard FULL, but it never tore up.


----------



## crazyiris (Aug 17, 2010)

I just got a pool today at toys R us. I been looking everywhere and finally out of nowhere i found it today walking around the store. They had the same one as the yellow one Elliehanna posted but in pink. It was probably cheaper.

I got this one for 7.99 on sale from 9.99



















Hope they have some at yall toys r us stores...


----------



## Lola10 (May 5, 2010)

crazyiris: that's funny, I just bought the same pool from ToysRus last night!  (and of course we played in it too...Lola didn't seem to know what to do with it  )


----------



## crazyiris (Aug 17, 2010)

ha awesome.

Rocky has been enjoying it its something bigger. He was using a rubber maid plastic thing lol


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

see i was also looking for a plastic kiddie pool for our dogs too! i never even thought to check toyrus! guess i'll have to wait til next year. Shoot.


----------



## crazyiris (Aug 17, 2010)

KZoppa said:


> see i was also looking for a plastic kiddie pool for our dogs too! i never even thought to check toyrus! guess i'll have to wait til next year. Shoot.


You should still go check...GSDAlphaMom said they have them for sale till the summer is over.. or call before you go?


----------

